# SAMC



## FNG_tracker (Jul 1, 2008)

What are your guys thoughts on the Audie Murphy Board? I personally have never been a big fan of boards, I don't feel they are an accurate measure of a NCO and how well he can lead troops. I have been asked to go to the SAMC board, but I am having mixed feelings about it. Like a said I don't like boards, but everyone says it will help my career out. I feel there are other things I can do to stand out from my peers besides this board. Just throwing this out here to see where you all stand... Thanks


----------



## pardus (Jul 1, 2008)

Do you have a link?


----------



## AWP (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't know about your case, but I represented my BN for NCO of the Year once. We had a board, a records review, and a writen test. The records review covered out APFT and shooting scores as well as our last NCOER, not the history. The written test was on Army trivia, history, the Army values, etc.

The written test was weighed more heavily than the others and as a result I placed second behind some tub o lard whose board presentation was by all accounts horrible.

Is a board a measure of who you are? No. I consider it like a job interview, they are going to look at how you present yourself, your poise under pressure, how you communicate, etc. One thing the board did for me was it provided me with exposure to numerous SGMs, it got me recognized. I would not totally discount a board.


----------



## FNG_tracker (Jul 1, 2008)

Freefalling...I agree its good exposure but the NCO of the Quarter/Year board is different than the SAMC. I am curious if there are any SAMC members here and what their experencies were like. I understand that it will help me get promoted, but I don't want it to be the reason I got promoted. If the CSMs that review my records don't feel that my past actions are an accurate reflection of my potential as a NCO to move up to the next rank, I don't feel that because I became a member of the SSG Audie Murphy Club I am now somehow more qualified to hold the next rank. Just my opinion on the matter. I agree that boards hold a purpose, but I really don't think that they should be the deciding factor for senior enlisted.


----------



## FNG_tracker (Jul 1, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Do you have a link?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audie_Murphy

Its a wiki link...scroll down to the bottom and there is a short blurb about the club


----------



## AWP (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm tracking now.

Boards in general are a tough beast. Not being familiar with the SAMC I'll have to bow out of this, but I do wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 1, 2008)

I have a buddy who was ADA and then after not getting selected at SFAS, he came to the Infantry…

He is a SAMC member, and he helped another soldier prepare for it… Once a member you are pretty much are going to have great career and more then likely will make SGM. 

As for my buddy he still has the ability to call up 2 or 3 different SGM’s at any given time, to have things fixed or taken care of.

He is one of the best NCO’s I have met, and has my full respect.


----------



## pardus (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL, this is totally not what I thought it was about.

Go for it mate, can't hurt. :2c:


----------

